
Show HN: WhereOnTheNet – Trace how images spread on the Internet over time - trentmc
https://www.whereonthe.net
======
soared
Is there a way to see the page where the image originated? Very interesting
though, could be very useful to marketers. I sometimes need to find websites
with users who have similar interests or in a specific niche, and this tool
could be really helpful for that.

~~~
trentmc
Yes, in the bottom image, if you hover above the leaf nodes (farthest from the
center of circle), you will see the link and can simply click on it.

